# Doctor Who?



## Mythopoet (Apr 17, 2017)

So I'm taking my daughter to a movie theater that's showing the Doctor Who season 10 premiere tonight. In the last year or so she has become a Doctor Who megafangirl. Which has propelled me into the world of Doctor Who again as well.

I watched the first new series when it was first shown over here. Loved Christopher Eccleston as the Doctor. Stopped watching when he "died" since I did not at the time understand the regeneration mechanic and how fundamental to the franchise it is. It had taken me totally by surprise since I had known nothing about the show until watching the first new series. 

Fast forward many years later and I've watched season 2 and many other episodes here and there throughout the series with my daughter. (Watch many bits and pieces of Peter Capaldi episodes as she recently binged them in preparation for this premiere.) I've also read a lot about it on wikipedia. I think it's fair to say I've become a fan again. Tennant was better than I expected. And Matt Smith may actually end up being my favorite once I go through his seasons properly. 

So who else is excited about this season?


----------



## Gryphos (Apr 17, 2017)

I used to absolutely love Doctor Who, but that changed when Matt Smith became the Doctor; then the show started to take a steady but consistent downturn in quality. Now, this is nothing to do with Matt Smith – I actually like him, and think he did quite well with the material he was given – the problem was the fact that at the same time, the chief writer of the show Russel T. Davis left and was replaced with Steven Moffat.

Ever since that handover, the show's writing got shit. Things stopped making sense, plotlines got way too convoluted, and the show became more preoccupied with trying to make superficially cool moments than having any kind of fulfilling narrative surrounding them. Sadly, this didn't improve when Peter Capaldi stepped into the main role, which is doubly a shame because I absolutely love Peter Capaldi, and I know he can be brilliant when given good material to work with. But no, he was held back by shoddy writing just like Matt Smith.

Now, having said that, I was pleasantly surprised with this first episode of Season 10. It was simple, didn't try to do any convoluted foreshadow, and did well to introduce the very likeable character of Bill. However, when I look at the episode critically, I can't call it anything more than mediocre; but the bar has been lowered so much over the past few years that even something mediocre is a huge step in the right direction. So I'm hopeful for the coming season.


----------



## Devor (Apr 17, 2017)

I'll catch it when it gets to Netflix or Amazon Prime or whichever one is showing it now.

My favorite moments are with David Tennent.  Matt Smith had a great run, and I loved the River Song story arc, but it was also hard not to be critical of how convoluted it could be at times.  I'm finding Capaldi's run to be rather forgettable, although Claire has had some awesome moments.

It's the kind of show with unlimited potential, so I hope they continue to try new and daring things with it.


----------



## Incanus (Apr 17, 2017)

Funny this came up.  I just started watching the 'new' (as in 2005) series the other day for the first time.  I've seen three episodes so far and I like it.  That first episode was particularly cool.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 17, 2017)

My first Doctor was Tom Baker. Yeah, I'm old. Was a casual fan until the new series, then I started watching religiously. 

For me, I find it difficult to be too critical of the current show because I always find something to really like. Every time a new Doctor or companion comes in, I'm sad to see old friends go, but I have these cool new friends to get to know.

The show is far from perfect and there are ups and downs, but it's always something I look forward to. It kind of parallels real life. You go on adventures with your friends, sometimes it's a great time. Other times, no so much. But there's always story to tell afterwards that you talk about years later.


----------



## Russ (Apr 18, 2017)

I have been watching the Doctor since the 70's. I am a Pertwee guy at heart, with Ecclestone and Baker a close second and third.

While I have noticed the changes in the writing over the last few years, I am not as hostile to them as some on this thread.  I have many favourite characters from the old series as well as the new.  Rose and Captain Jack were awesome, but I still fondly remember the Brigadier General and many of the early companions.

I also loved how Dr. Who was one of the earliest SF series that really had kick ass women in it.  This scene with Ace was illustrative:






Who you calling small?


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 18, 2017)

I had the hugest crush on Ace....
I try not to compare the original shows to the newer series. They are too different.
I am looking forward to see what happens when Steven Moffat leaves.
There will be a new Show-runner, a new Doctor and maybe even a new Companion.
As for this season... the first episode was okay... At first I thought Bill was really annoying but I like her for that.


----------

